# CAAD 10 Sram Rival Group - Best price



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find the best deal on a caad 10 with rival group.?
Locally it is about $1.7K range. Is that a fair deal?


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds like a good deal. around here they are about $1800


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Locally*

Local is what you got. Dealers don't ship Cannondales.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

1550, got our last 2 in our family for that price.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

What's the average wait time for a 10-4?


----------



## tbong27 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sigh, you guys are lucky to get those prices. The CAAD9 Tiagra in singapore costs USD1.85K... :S


----------

